# Nintendo DSi



## 74123 (Jan 24, 2010)

I received a DSi for Christmas, 
I'm currently trying to play Mario Kart DS on the net without much success.
It came as a Wi-Fi access-able game though.

My Router is a D-Link DI-524,
Any help would be appreciated.

~ Jason


----------



## rossva (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forums;

I'm assuming this is a legit copy (WiFi doesn't usually work on illegal copies of DS games - and we can't give any support on that anyway);

If so, from memory (my son has this game on the DS), when you go into the multiplayer options you have to detect your WiFi connection and then enter your router password.

Have you been through this?

If so, what was the outcome. i.e. when you go through this procedure, it will do a test to see if it can connect and will report a success or a failure. Let us know.

If not and you can't find how to do this, let me know and I will check my son's DS for you when he gets home from school and post you back the steps.

Hope this helps


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You'll need to connect it from the settings panel (wrench icon on the start screen) before loading the game see these instructions here > http://www.ehow.com/how_4890413_connect-nintendo-dsi-internet.html


----------



## 74123 (Jan 24, 2010)

rossva said:


> Hi, welcome to the forums;


Thanks for the warm welcome. :smooch:



rossva said:


> I'm assuming this is a legit copy (WiFi doesn't usually work on illegal copies of DS games - and we can't give any support on that anyway);


Fully legit copy of Mario Kart DS purchased from a local shopping center.



rossva said:


> If so, from memory (my son has this game on the DS), when you go into the multiplayer options you have to detect your WiFi connection and then enter your router password.
> 
> Have you been through this?
> 
> If so, what was the outcome. i.e. when you go through this procedure, it will do a test to see if it can connect and will report a success or a failure. Let us know.


Unable to connect to an access point.
Check your connection settings and access point settings.
For help, visit support.nintendo.com.

Error Code: 051300-1

---------

Unfortunately I can't sign up for the support forums over at Nintendo because I am neither American or Canadian.

---------

I've been through the setup multiple times now, nothing has worked..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Is your router setup to use WEP, WPA or WPA2 encryption?

The DS works best with WEP, and can also use WPA (a bit tricky to setup), but can't use WPA2 at all. Most people use WPA2 as it the most secure way of protecting your computer.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I thought the new DSI did support WPA2?
(I'm at work so I can't research at the moment.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Good point. I was thinking of the original DS. Didn't realise they'd upgraded it's capabilities.

From *http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Does_the_Nintendo_dsi_support_wpa2-psk_encryption*


> Does the Nintendo dsi support wpa2-psk encryption?
> 
> Yes and no.
> 
> ...


----------



## 74123 (Jan 24, 2010)

I currently have my DI-524 Wireless Router set on WEP Security.
I'm able to access the connection, however it always fails during the test.

I believe it might have something to do with the transmission rate of signals from the router.
However, this is a set thing that can't be changed on this router.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

@Koala so it supports WPA2 but not if you want to play a game 
I just remember looking for that when I was trying to talk my son into one,(trying to get out of replacing the hinges/case again:grin but he still plays the older Pokemon games not supported by the DSi. 

@Jason12211
Does it ever get to the point of asking for a pass key?
It's a G class router the original DS supported G speeds the DSi will also.

One thing I have done in the past is to turn off the wireless security for testing to see if I could get a connection, then turn it back on after.


----------



## 74123 (Jan 24, 2010)

Tried turning off the security, same error code popped up.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Go to *http://techforums.nintendo.com/nins/board/message?board.id=dsi_main&thread.id=1150* and see post#2, the reply from DANNYG713 -


> Error Code: 051300-1
> 
> Our experience has shown that this error message is typically caused by WEP Key issues. Please read the following information:
> 
> ...




And from *http://forums.techarena.in/video-games/1176432.htm* -


> You need to enable shared internet on your computer. Enable shared internet with windows firewall. For doing this go to START, then go to control panel, select network connections, right click on it and select properties for your wireless internet connection, then click on the check box "Share connection", then click ok, and its done.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The enable Shared Internet only applies to someone using the Nintento USB Access Point(that plugs into the a PC).

Is your router set up for mac filtering?


----------



## 74123 (Jan 24, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> The enable Shared Internet only applies to someone using the Nintento USB Access Point(that plugs into the a PC).
> 
> Is your router set up for mac filtering?


No, it isn't.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you try the special instructions for the Dlink router you have from Koala's post above?> http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wfc/en_na/ds/routers/Dlink/index.jsp?manufacturer=D-Link


----------



## 74123 (Jan 24, 2010)

Ah.. My Router isn't listed there.. DI-524vB2


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does your router have a Nitro or 4x setting? If so for the DS to work with it you have to turn it off.
Also make sure the WEP key is set to shared, have you ever gotten to the point of entering the key or does fail before doing so.


----------



## 74123 (Jan 24, 2010)

No it just has an Auto setting, which I'm guessing is above that of the DS Capabilities..


----------

